# Big Craft Fur Jigs



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Had a couple people ask if i could make them up a few hair jigs as gifts for walleye fishing in the spring. I pulled out some heads i already had painted and am also painting a bunch of new ones up. Weight are 3/8 oz and up. A couple are going to be used on inland lakes so they don't need to be the heavy 3/4 oz rocks that are used to cut the current and fight the wind on Erie. Ton of different colors of powder paint used along with stencils for the eyes and bars on the back. All tails are craft fur with some flash mixed in.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice work and colors, fish catchers, all of them.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice jigs ,Attica. I tie them also. using Fishair, and a little flash. Use 1/4" stick on prizm eyes, that i put on with super glue. Time consuming, but alot of fun. Keeps all my buds in jigs.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Painted up a few more heads. More tying to do............


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Look great! Really like the ones with a little purple on them. Orange and white is also and eye catcher.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> Had a couple people ask if i could make them up a few hair jigs "as gifts" for walleye fishing
> 
> View attachment 251207


Very professional looking, you could sell these! Could you make me a doz. "as gifts"!!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work Russ


----------

